# Optical Forums > Ophthalmic Optics >  HELP ERROR 0501 Nidek 7070

## kskpkb

Good day,

I would like to ask you for some help with a problem with my edger. There is an eror 0501 when I open the chucks and after this some strange shriek is heard. Do you know what does it mean, how can I deal with this problem? The error appears on the screen even after I turned off the edger and then turn it on again.

Many thanks and waiting for your reply.

Regards,
Kiril Kitanov

----------


## optiville

it seems that you are having problem with your chuck shaft. The key and bearing inside probably need to be change. also check the limit switch whether it is functional as usual. hope that it helps!!

----------


## Leo Hadley Jr

> it seems that you are having problem with your chuck shaft. The key and bearing inside probably need to be change. also check the limit switch whether it is functional as usual. hope that it helps!!


Agreed

Also check wiring and connectors from the swtich and motor to the board.
 :Cool:

----------


## Mushfiq

help error 0103 nidek 7070

----------


## Mushfiq

I would like to ask you for some help with a problem with my edger. There is an eror 0103.
Thank you. I'm waiting your help!

----------


## optiville

what's the system does it shown? error 0105 is regarding the tachometer. it need a oscilloscope to tune by putting at tp2 at BA01. Can't remember much on error 0103

----------


## optiville

hi leo! i was wondering if you sell used nidek LE9000 LX or SX??

----------


## Leo Hadley Jr

Error 0103 is a grind pressure error. Check the low grind switch up above the spring on the left side. Chances are it is stuck or unplugged.

Hi Optiville, Yes we sell all the 9000 series models.

----------


## optiville

yah!! sometimes when i forgot to plugin the grind switch connector  and this error code will appear. no wonder it seems familliar. Leo, can you quote to me. my email add is optiville@gmail.com.

----------


## miguiycaro

Does somebody knows What means error 0105 in a nidek le-7070sx?

----------


## zahirc

Hi,
I need service manual for my Nidek LE 7070 SX edger.

Also I need to calibrate the machine, but the calibration part (that goes in the tracer) is not available with me. I need that part and also want to know how to calibrate the machine from its menu.

Let me know if anyone can help in this. Thank you.

----------

